# properties file im J2EE Server - wo wird genau gesucht?



## Gumble (16. Feb 2006)

Finde mein Properties File nicht  "Properties file not found"
Wo muss ich es genau plazieren bzw wo wird gesucht? Ich lade es ganz Pfadangaben:

```
prop.load(new FileInputStream(RESOURCE_FILE));
```
und mein TestCase (main-Methode) hat in Eclipse auch keine Probleme. Das Prop-File hat selber wenig mit der Webanwendung zu tun, da es nur einen Parser konfiguriert - dachte es reicht wenn ich es ins jar packe in dem der Code liegt? Mag aber nicht.

btw: JBoss 4.0.3SP1


----------



## Bleiglanz (16. Feb 2006)

warum nimmst du einen FileInputStream wenn das Ding im jar ist?


----------



## Gumble (16. Feb 2006)

Aus purer Hilflosigkeit?  :autsch: 
Spezial-Web-Funktionen wollt ich eigentlich nicht verwenden da dann sonst mein test-main wohl nicht mehr lesen kann. Was gibts denn fuer da bessere Moeglichkeiten?


----------



## Bleiglanz (16. Feb 2006)

prop.load(this.getClass().getRessourceAsStream(RESOURCE_FILE_RELATIVE_IN_JAR));


----------



## Gumble (16. Feb 2006)

Danke Bleiglanz!
ein erster Schnelltest hat leider nicht funktioniert - das properties-file kann im jar liegen wo es will, oder?


----------



## Bleiglanz (16. Feb 2006)

nein, du brauchst den "relativen Pfad" innerhalb

etwa /hier wenn es direkt drin liegt

oder /de/puu/meinpackage/da

wenn es in einem Package liegt


----------



## Gumble (17. Feb 2006)

danke, nun klappts!  :toll: 

Bleiglanz, willst Du nicht mal ueber Deine vielen Java-Kenntnisse ein Buch schreiben?


----------

